# Deals on Fruit Trees!



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

I was at my local LOWES and saw they had a few fruit trees left. Since we just had our first frost, I know they will be trying to get rid of plants that will not last to next spring. I asked the manager if they would give me a deal? They were on sale 25% off, butshe gave me an additional 50% off! I got 2 peach, 2 plum, 1 apple and 1 pear for $8.50 a peice! I already have some fruit trees, so will have cross pollination going on. 

Its a good time of year to ask for deals on any trees or shrubs stil lingering in the local nursery! Try it, the worst they can say is no!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Now if only, my lowes had fruit trees ... get them if you can ... :2thumb:


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Lowes was my source last fall when we expanded our fruit tree collection. Already picked up a cherry tree last week when the discounts started - never thought to ask for more of a discount. Way to go!


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I've been thinking about a couple more fruit trees, but don't have anywhere permanent to put them right now. Our local garden center is deep discounting them also. Right now in a desperate situation the natives would be able to clean my mini orchard out. I am thinking about buying a couple more and moving the whole orchard else where before the trees get to big, just don't know where yet.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

I definitely need to get to my Lowe's tomorrow!


----------

